# When did Satan Fall?



## Pergamum (May 19, 2009)

?


----------



## Matthias (May 20, 2009)

I was recently discussing this with my pastor, and there appears to be some interesting viewpoints on this topic... I was thought it was a matter of speculation as the scriptures aren't exact on this point, but I look forward to hearing from the PBers on this!


----------



## Pergamum (May 20, 2009)

Was Satan already a fallen being when he approached Eve, or did he fall then at the same time that Adam fell (judgment otherwise in the passage is pronounced immediately following sin, but most theologians hypotheize that Satan had already fallen)...


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 20, 2009)

Sometime before Genesis 3.


----------

